# Specialized Venge Vias too heavy??



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

I love the way the new Venge looks and I'm very close to purchasing the S-works model from my Lbs. My only concern is that when I picked it up it felt heavy! From the limited amount of info on the web it seems to weigh around 17lbs. My weight fluctuates between 185-190lbs, and I can easily lose a couple of pounds, so is the extra weight on the bike irrelevant to me? I currently ride a 2011 Allez which weighs over 18lbs and I get dropped on climbs frequently (not blaming the bike). I tried to convince myself to go for the Tarmac many times, but the looks of the Venge always draw me back to it.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

If you're spending $12,000 on a bike, then you should be better educated about what you're buying. 

That's an aero bike, not an all day race or climbing bike. It's made to go fast on a time trial or a bike leg in a triathlon by cutting efficiently through the wind. It's not intended to be light weight.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

what he said. 

we're not hating, and you know its not past any of us to spend that much on a bike. but if we are, we know why we're buying. that's not an all around bike. look, 80mm deep wheels look great too but just like this bike they're not optimal for most situations.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

If you are frequently dropped you will continue to do so until you improve the engine regardless if the new bike, whatever it is, is a couple of pounds lighter. To prove this to yourself empty your water bottles before your next climb and see what difference this makes.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Keep in mind what everyone else has said. That is about as far away as you can get from a climbing bike. I understand your love of the looks and the proprietary technology, but that bike doesn't do too many things very well. Sprinting and straight line riding is about it.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

The Venge is a cool looking bike but probably a poor choice for group rides and such. The Tarmac would be a good choice or the Roubaix if you want a bit more comfort. My friend just bought a new Roubaix for 3K and he likes it. I cannot remember him off the back before or presently. He is a solid rider for a retired guy.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Is the Venge too heavy to climb? No.

Is it heavier than I'd like it to be if climbing was my main objective? Yes.

I have not ridden the Venge Vias yet, but I speak from experience. I do not think the Vias is too heavy to climb and I say this because 18 pounds really isn't very heavy. My first road bike was a Specialized Tricross disc. In stock form it weighed 24 pounds. After a few months of riding and some training, I ended up swapping it from Tiagra to Ultegra. It dropped to 21 pounds. I was also losing weight myself and working on my power. At that point, I was able to keep up with most people on normal road bikes on climbs and I distinctly remember doing a group ride with my LBS were I went up one of the local cat 4 climbs side by side with the store owner who was on an SWorks Tarmac. At the time I was probably 180 pounds and my bike weighed 21. I eventually got that tricks down to 17.5 pounds with some carbon wheels.

8 months later, I decided to build a true road bike... I chose a 2015 Venge Pro, which is the same as the 2016 Pro, Expert, Elite frames.










It is full Dura ace mechanical, carbon wheels, bars, saddle and it weighs 15.7 pounds. Is it a climber? no, but it climbs week enough for me. I've set new PR's on every single climb I do (keep in mind I've also continued to train and build the engine, buying a bike will not take the place of that) and I even own a few Strava KOM's on climbs with this bike. 

Is climbing your number one goal? Do you do a lot of big climbs? I don't know where you live or what the roads are like, but I don't really don't anything higher than a Cat 3 regularly... occasionally a cat 2 if I go up to NY. The longest climb I'll see if 25-30 minutes, with most being around 6-15 minutes. But if you're in Colorado, and you're doing Cat 1 and HC climbs all the time, than you probably want to prioritize climbing. The Venge Vias, as others have noted has taken aero to the Nth degree so it probably wouldn't be the bike to choose if you just want to climb all the time. If I were you, I'd say go a similar route to the one I went... use 5700 of that 12K and get a Venge Pro... its going to be about 2 pounds lighter than the Vias (only about 1/2 pound heavier than an Sworks Tarmac). You'll still get some of that aero advantage and the good looks (not saying the Tarmac is ugly, I personally like the Tarmac).


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

rtorres253 said:


> I love the way the new Venge looks ... the looks of the Venge always draw me back to it.


Nothing wrong with buying a bike because you like the way it looks. The Venge might not be the best climbing bike, but at 185-190 lbs, you should make up for that on the descents.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

AlanE said:


> Nothing wrong with buying a bike because you like the way it looks. The Venge might not be the best climbing bike, *but at 185-190 lbs, you should make up for that on the descents.*



If only that's how descending worked.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rtorres253 said:


> _*I love the way the new Venge looks*_ and I'm very close to purchasing the S-works model from my Lbs. My only concern is that when I picked it up it felt heavy! From the limited amount of info on the web it seems to weigh around 17lbs. My weight fluctuates between 185-190lbs, and I can easily lose a couple of pounds, so is the extra weight on the bike irrelevant to me? I currently ride a 2011 Allez which weighs over 18lbs and I get dropped on climbs frequently (not blaming the bike). I tried to convince myself to go for the Tarmac many times, but the looks of the Venge always draw me back to it.


Boy, the Specialized marketing department suckered you. And boy did they do a good job.

Hopefully you'll be in the market for the 2017 model that is 10% more vertically compliant and 20% stiffer and 30% faster and looks 15% better.



PS- that is one ugly bike.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

pedalbiker said:


> If only that's how descending worked.


Actually, that is how it works.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

AlanE said:


> Actually, that is how it works.


LOL... In the cycling world, the laws of physics don't apply. Weight has no effect whether you're going uphill or downhill.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Marc said:


> Boy, the Specialized marketing department suckered you. And boy did they do a good job.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be in the market for the 2017 model that is 10% more vertically compliant and 20% stiffer and 30% faster and looks 15% better.
> 
> ...


He likes the way it looks... I don't understand how that has to do with any of the 10%, 20%, 15% stuff you're babbling about. It perfectly fine for someone to want a bike they think looks good. Its also perfectly fine for his idea of looks to differ from yours. It'd be a boring place if we all rode the same bike you do.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They have one at Roswell Bikes out near me and it is heavier than most of the newer road bikes FWIW. I wouldn't classify it as a GC all arounder type bike at all, but that's not what it was designed for. My guess is most people who buy one will probably end up with a bike in the 17lb range insted of the 15.7 Rich's bike is or the 14lb range that some seem to be gunning for these days. Is 17lbs a deal breaker? No, a bike of that weight really isn't a liability unless you are a pretty serious climber, which it doesn't sound like you are. You will likely make your moves on the flats and descents and just hold your own on the climbs I bet. So I say, if you really like it, give it a spin. 

My only advice is that, at this price point, you should really get what you want, so make sure you are doing that. If you want aero, this is about as aero as it gets, but if deep down inside you want a bike that is both aero and lightweight, get an older Venge or another model like the new Madone, new Foil, new Cervelo S5, or the Propel. All of those aero bikes can reportedly be built pretty light. If you want seriously lightweight with a few aero features, take a look at the Norco Tactic, new Orbea Orca, and the 2016 Cannondale Supersix Evo. I just bought a Caad10 that I am working on as a crit project, so I have a bit of Cannondale bias right now, but if I was looking and had an unlimited budget, it would be the new Supersix Evo or the new Madone for me. Two different types of bikes, but both are supposed to be exceptional to ride.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey, if you want aero for less than 1/2 the price of the Venge, you could get a Fuji Transonic SL. Claimed weight is 15 lbs. Ridden by this year's winner of the KOM in the Vuelta. I have the Transonic 2.3 and it climbs just fine.

Fuji Bikes | ROAD | COMPETITON SERIES | TRANSONIC SL


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

tvad said:


> That's an aero bike, not an all day race or climbing bike. It's by cutting efficiently through the wind. It's not intended to be light weight.


It is not 'made to go fast on a time trial or a bike leg in a triathlon' both of those would have completely different geometries.

The Venge still has almost the same geometry of the Tarmac.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

TricrossRich;4967410[I said:


> *]He likes the way it looks... I don't understand how that has to do with any of the 10%, 20%, 15% stuff you're babbling about.*[/I] It perfectly fine for someone to want a bike they think looks good. Its also perfectly fine for his idea of looks to differ from yours. It'd be a boring place if we all rode the same bike you do.


Which is why one of those statements was in a postscript...because how ugly a bike is and the technobabble marketing/lying that gets people to want to blow $12,000USD (more on a bike than many people make in an entire year) on an off-the-shelf bike made in China are two very different things.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ewitz said:


> It is not 'made to go fast on a time trial or a bike leg in a triathlon'...


Yes it is. 

Quoted from this article:

"Specialized claims this new Venge, when used with the full complement of gear developed alongside it, *can save more than five minutes over a 40 km time trial." *


----------



## ohioathlete (May 2, 2015)

I completed my first sprint triathlon on a Trek 7.3FX (hybrid). Not a tri bike, you say? I have the participation medal to prove it was that day. Ha! I participated in my first group ride on a (severely) used Trek Madone 4.7 with Bontrager 65mm wheels. Both instances turned heads and drew criticism. But, I was smitten with each bike. 

The purchase of a Vias will surely attract similar judgements. My humble advice: Buy the bike that excites you. You will probably log more miles causing you to become a stronger rider. However, if the voice in your head convinces you to buy a Tarmac while still feeling the need to spend ~$13k, buy yourself an S-Works and me an Expert!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

tvad said:


> That's an aero bike, not an all day race or climbing bike. It's made to go fast on a time trial or a bike leg in a triathlon by cutting efficiently through the wind. It's not intended to be light weight.


It is not a TT/Tri bike. The shiv is a TT/tri bike. 

I have a '14 venge. My venge is my only road bike. The comments about them not being all day bikes is a personal opinion. I have about 7,000 miles on mine this year. I do a couple groups rides per week and ride alone a couple days a week. I have ridden several centuries this year. Mostly, I ride 2 to 3 hours at a time 5 to 7 days per week. I have no regrets or thoughts that I should have bought a different more "comfortable" bike. 

I don't like the new vias. After seeing one in the wild, It doesn't do it for me. I have been through integrated bars/stems before. I don't have an interest in doing that again. But, if OP likes the bike go to it. 

I don't understand why everyone here gets their panties in a bunch about someone else spending their money. If someone wants a $10,000 bike, fine. If someone wants a $1200 trainer, great. If you can't afford it, well your life/job/finances are not anyone else's.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

crit_boy said:


> It is not a TT/Tri bike. The shiv is a TT/tri bike.


You're debating with Specialized at this point. Have at it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If you're looking to get laughed at constantly and talked about behind your back, buy it. 
You won't be able to keep up with anyone to hear them anyway.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you all for all the advise. I don't think I posted my questing clearly, so here's some details: I'm not looking for a climbing specific bike...I'm not much of a climber but do enjoy sprinting and holding fast speeds on flats or even rolling hills. I live in North Jersey and for the most part I do club rides 50-60 mile with 2000-3000 feet of climbing. The most climbing I ever do is 8000 ft in 100 miles once a year when I ride the Gran Fondo NY. I am also not looking to do any racing. The purpose of my bike is strictly for my own enjoyment. I know that at least for a while even if I ride a 13lb bike I'm gonna fall behind on climbs...so I rather catch up on a aero bike than a climbing bike...that is of course as long as I can stay within reasonable distance to catch up.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's like I'm watching a car crash in slow motion.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

rtorres253 said:


> Thank you all for all the advise. I don't think I posted my questing clearly, so here's some details: I'm not looking for a climbing specific bike...I'm not much of a climber but do enjoy sprinting and holding fast speeds on flats or even rolling hills. I live in North Jersey and for the most part I do club rides 50-60 mile with 2000-3000 feet of climbing. The most climbing I ever do is 8000 ft in 100 miles once a year when I ride the Gran Fondo NY. I am also not looking to do any racing. The purpose of my bike is strictly for my own enjoyment. I know that at least for a while even if I ride a 13lb bike I'm gonna fall behind on climbs...so I rather catch up on a aero bike than a climbing bike...that is of course as long as I can stay within reasonable distance to catch up.


Based on your more detailed description, I would say you need to evaluate a few things.

1. Is the $12,000 price tag reasonable for you. You currently ride an Allez, so you didn't jump in with both feet the first time you purchased a bike. Personally, I would not spend $12K on a bike, but that's me and my budget.

2. How does the bike feel when you ride it? I've had numerous bikes over the years and they all fit and ride differently. So, this will be key if you are to enjoy the bike.

3. Why this bike? I think your only reason for wanting this bike is that you think it looks really cool, and that is okay as long as your answer to 1. is yes.

If you ride the bike and you like it, and the price is okay for you, and you really like the way it looks, I recommend you buy it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

tvad said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Quoted from this article:
> 
> "Specialized claims this new Venge, when used with the full complement of gear developed alongside it, *can save more than five minutes over a 40 km time trial." *


They are not advocating its intended use as a TT bike.

Esentially, they are saying the 'gains' can be realized when using it EM style in a TT.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

ewitz said:


> They are not advocating its intended use as a TT bike.


You're debating Specialized's marketing statement. Have at it. 

Hopefully, we can agree that the Vias is heavier than a GC race bike for a specific reason, which is aerodynamics that can be advantageous on flatter courses.


----------



## ohioathlete (May 2, 2015)

ewitz said:


> They are not advocating its intended use as a TT bike.
> 
> Esentially, they are saying the 'gains' can be realized when using it EM style in a TT.


Of course Specialized is not advocating its use in TT's when they have the Shiv. Why would they lead the consumer to believe one bike can be used for two purposes? crit_boy uses his venge as an everyday rider. I use mine for short distance tris. In either event, Specialized did not stop the purchase transaction citing our failure to follow the intentions of the marketing dept.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

TricrossRich said:


> LOL... In the cycling world, the laws of physics don't apply. Weight has no effect whether you're going uphill or downhill.


Actually physics do apply. 

Mass should fall at the same rate in a vacuum. The real world is not a vacuum, so wind resistance compared to mass does make a difference. 

As for the OP, if you want a fast bike, buy the Venge Pro that @TricrossRich suggested. And then buy the skinsuit that Specialize recommends that you buy with the Vias. The skinsuit is a bigger bang for the buck for seconds save in a 40km tt, than the Vias.

GH


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Another bike to buy if you want aero, good looks, and a good climbing contender is a Scott Foil.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rtorres253 said:


> Thank you all for all the advise. I don't think I posted my questing clearly, so here's some details: I'm not looking for a climbing specific bike...I'm not much of a climber but do enjoy sprinting and holding fast speeds on flats or even rolling hills. I live in North Jersey and for the most part I do club rides 50-60 mile with 2000-3000 feet of climbing. The most climbing I ever do is 8000 ft in 100 miles once a year when I ride the Gran Fondo NY. I am also not looking to do any racing. The purpose of my bike is strictly for my own enjoyment. I know that at least for a while even if I ride a 13lb bike I'm gonna fall behind on climbs...so I rather catch up on a aero bike than a climbing bike...that is of course as long as I can stay within reasonable distance to catch up.


I think the question is/was would the extra weight matter to you. Then answer is: No.

Not that you asked but another question would be does the enhanced aero of the bike matter to you. Again, the answer is: No.

And again not that you asked but the main question should be will fit and comfort matter to you: The answer is: Yes.

In other words you are asking the wrong questions with regard to getting the right bike. And no one here can help you with the right question, fit, because we just don't know.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jspharmd said:


> Based on your more detailed description, I would say you need to evaluate a few things.
> 
> 1. Is the $12,000 price tag reasonable for you. You currently ride an Allez, so you didn't jump in with both feet the first time you purchased a bike. Personally, I would not spend $12K on a bike, but that's me and my budget.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ This! Combine this with recommendations for other options to consider if you decide to go another direction and you really don't need anything else.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> If you're looking to get laughed at constantly and talked about *behind your back*, buy it.
> You won't be able to keep up with anyone to hear them anyway.


Wouldn't that be a rider who is in front of the pack?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

rtorres253 said:


> Thank you all for all the advise. I don't think I posted my questing clearly, so here's some details: I'm not looking for a climbing specific bike...I'm not much of a climber but do enjoy sprinting and holding fast speeds on flats or even rolling hills. I live in North Jersey and for the most part I do club rides 50-60 mile with 2000-3000 feet of climbing. The most climbing I ever do is 8000 ft in 100 miles once a year when I ride the Gran Fondo NY. I am also not looking to do any racing. The purpose of my bike is strictly for my own enjoyment. I know that at least for a while even if I ride a 13lb bike I'm gonna fall behind on climbs...so I rather catch up on a aero bike than a climbing bike...that is of course as long as I can stay within reasonable distance to catch up.


Interesting trying to get to the bottom of what you are interested in. You keep mentioning your weight and the fact you only want this for enjoyment yet keep talking about getting dropped on climbs...you're not racing but, you actually are. At least against yourself and that's fine. It's also fine buying whatever you want. What I have a problem with is the thinking that 3lbs off the bike is going to change things for you. 

The only thing I can say about myself is the bike really has never been the piece of the puzzle that closes the gap. And that's from the perspective of a guy who rides and races (too much) a Felt AR and also the Felt F. I might get dropped 2 feet sooner on the AR climbing or the F on the flat but, it's not the bike that is holding me from keeping a wheel.

If you are really into not getting dropped then ride more and lose the weight but, do yourself a favor and stop thinking the bike will make the difference.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's sounds like you want a really direct answer to your question, so here is my personal opinion. Is the Venge VIAS too heavy? For what you want, yes (and that's all that matters). You want us all to say no because you like the looks, but you really want something lighter. So, I recommend just going with the older Venge Rich has. You can get the 105 version for like $2800 or utlegra for like $3600, swap over your group/components you like from the Allez, and/or spend $1000-$2000 on a great set of wheels and you get a great aero bike for a fraction of the cost, that is light enough to climb anywhere, that comes with aero handlebars and will allow you to do what you like.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

woodys737 said:


> Interesting trying to get to the bottom of what you are interested in. You keep mentioning your weight and the fact you only want this for enjoyment yet keep talking about getting dropped on climbs...you're not racing but, you actually are. At least against yourself and that's fine. It's also fine buying whatever you want. What I have a problem with is the thinking that 3lbs off the bike is going to change things for you.
> 
> The only thing I can say about myself is the bike really has never been the piece of the puzzle that closes the gap. And that's from the perspective of a guy who rides and races (too much) a Felt AR and also the Felt F. I might get dropped 2 feet sooner on the AR climbing or the F on the flat but, it's not the bike that is holding me from keeping a wheel.
> 
> If you are really into not getting dropped then ride more and lose the weight but, do yourself a favor and stop thinking the bike will make the difference.


Agree 100%...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Post a pic Rich, show him what he should really buy.

Oh, nevermind, I see it on page one.

I'd hate to see a Vias bought to have the wheels swapped out for something lighter...


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

pedalbiker said:


> If only that's how descending worked.


It kind of does, but you're not going to make up the time you lost on the climb.

On group rides I've sat way back from others on descents and smaller guys ahead of me are pedaling while I'm coasting or touching the brakes.

But spending 2 miles at 35mph instead of 30mph isn't going to make up for 2 miles at 6mph instead of 10mph.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll keep my Cervelo R5. I consider myself a mountain goat. I dropped 35 lbs and now climb like a champ. The weight of the bike really doesn't matter if you do not ride.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not to mention it my wife rides a 2002 Cannondale with Ultegra 9 speed. Paid $800 bucks for it and she smokes most guys riding all these new Carbon bikes. It's actually comical when she passes them and they look down and see what she is riding. She passed a guy the other day on a Dogma that cost at least $12,000. He looked like he was going to pass out !!! And she is 45 years old. It's not the bike at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

greg12666 said:


> Not to mention it my wife rides a 2002 Cannondale with Ultegra 9 speed. Paid $800 bucks for it and she smokes most guys riding all these new Carbon bikes. It's actually comical when she passes them and they look down and see what she is riding. She passed a guy the other day on a Dogma that cost at least $12,000. He looked like he was going to pass out !!! And she is 45 years old. It's not the bike at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This a thousand fold... However, philosophically I have nothing against putting a 1.5 liter engine in a Ferrari if that makes somebody happy.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

greg12666 said:


> Not to mention it my wife rides a 2002 Cannondale with Ultegra 9 speed. Paid $800 bucks for it and she smokes most guys riding all these new Carbon bikes. It's actually comical when she passes them and they look down and see what she is riding. She passed a guy the other day on a Dogma that cost at least $12,000. He looked like he was going to pass out !!! And she is 45 years old. It's not the bike at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great and all but, it's not about the cost either. What you think as expensive may be a drop in the bucket to me (or the op in this case). I just will never understand why people have to justify their carbon/steal/cheap/light/heavy bike against another persons ride? In this case ^^^ it looks like it goes both ways. 

Always someone faster so be humble people. Feel good for the dude that bought the $12,000 bike rather than put him down. Encourage the guy with straps, 7 speed with down tube shifters. Bad mojo otherwise.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> That's great and all but, it's not about the cost either. What you think as expensive may be a drop in the bucket to me (or the op in this case). I just will never understand why people have to justify their carbon/steal/cheap/light/heavy bike against another persons ride? In this case ^^^ it looks like it goes both ways.
> 
> Always someone faster so be humble people. Feel good for the dude that bought the $12,000 bike rather than put him down. Encourage the guy with straps, 7 speed with down tube shifters. Bad mojo otherwise.


yeah no sht. 

If you first do a price check on the bike and then get pleasure accordingly every time you pass someone......you got problems.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

So what would you guys say if I went with the S-works Tarmac with Roval clx60 wheels and aero handlebars? Based on a few of the comments here I get the feeling that the problem is with the $12K price tag, not the potential of the Vias being a good bike.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

rtorres253 said:


> So what would you guys say if I went with the S-works Tarmac with Roval clx60 wheels and aero handlebars? Based on a few of the comments here I get the feeling that the problem is with the $12K price tag, not the potential of the Vias being a good bike.


I think you should buy what you want if it fulfills your needs and wants regardless of the price tag (providing you can comfortably afford it).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

rtorres253 said:


> So what would you guys say if I went with the S-works Tarmac with Roval clx60 wheels and aero handlebars? Based on a few of the comments here I get the feeling that the problem is with the $12K price tag, not the potential of the Vias being a good bike.


The opposite from me. I could care less what a bike costs. It's heavy and the brakes are trash. I also think it's really ugly. I also think the marketing is a sham. Makes me think that it's owners are fools.

If you want to climb and descend well, the Tarmac is the right choice if you're going to go with Specialized. But what kind of fit are you? What are your metrics on the current bike? Are there any spacers under the stem? What length and angle stem are you using? You might not even be a good fit for a race bike at all, you may fit an "endurance" bike correctly instead. What's most important is how it fits you and how comfortable you are on it. Deep front wheels like that are not good if you're lightweight, you'll get pushed all over the place, it can be dangerous and not very fun.

Finding out what's suited to you requires the disclosure of a lot of info.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

rtorres253, if you've got $12K to spend on good looking (to you) bike that's light enough for you, do a custom build. Pick a frame you like, buy the parts you like and assembly it yourself or pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

"If you want to climb and descend well, the Tarmac is the right choice if you're going to go with Specialized. But what kind of fit are you?  What are your metrics on the current bike? Are there any spacers under the stem? What length and angle stem are you using? You might not even be a good fit for a race bike at all, you may fit an "endurance" bike correctly instead. What's most important is how it fits you and how comfortable you are on it. Deep front wheels like that are not good if you're lightweight, you'll get pushed all over the place, it can be dangerous and not very fun."

Im 6' tall with a 33' inseam- 185-190Lbs. Currently ride a specialized allez with full Ultegra size 56. 90mm stem with +6 degree rise slammed.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

rtorres253 said:


> So what would you guys say if I went with the S-works Tarmac with Roval clx60 wheels and aero handlebars? Based on a few of the comments here I get the feeling that the problem is with the $12K price tag, not the potential of the Vias being a good bike.


I would again remind you it's about fit. Do you have any idea if these bikes would fit you? 
With regard to getting a bike that works for you, you haven't asked any question that give any indication you're on the right track (with the right track being a bike that fits and suites your riding style)


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

In 2013 I got a 2008 HMX Addict frameset for $550.00 that had been built as a backup team bike and never used. Now this was $7k frameset MSRP when new late 2007 to muggles. So we are talking easily a $10+k total bike in 2007-8, do your inflation adjusted math to today's coin and compare to this Venge.

OK, I got to learn what the top end gets you. Because I sure would not have learned at full price. It is still my #1 and will stay around until it breaks. have no aspirations to get anything new.

So a 2008 bike with carbon tubulars that is under 14lb with pedals and cages, and it is a 61CM big bike. With AL clinchers flightdeck seat bag with two tubes plastic tire irons and a double wrap on the bars [to make a pretty striped job] it just pops 17lb with Michelin SC tires. EDIT: and a frame pump and mount too.

Point being the weight of this bike being a gram over the UCI limit and not needing ballast to get to the UCI limit actually being a race machine.... I don't see it happening...

And as far as a go fast fit rider sled, that seatpost ain't going to help being on the bike for a 5-7 hour ride I am guessing...

Am I missing something?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I would again remind you it's about fit. Do you have any idea if these bikes would fit you?
> With regard to getting a bike that works for you, you haven't asked any question that give any indication you're on the right track (with the right track being a bike that fits and suites your riding style)


There's almost no one who can't get properly fitted on a particular bike model. It may take some work by a fitter, but even companies with some odd geometry can be made to fit fine (e.g., getting long and low on a cervelo S3). 

As for the OP's question, if you're getting dropped on climbs, a new bike isn't likely to make the difference. A pound or two has little impact on time savings, and you might as well take them off your body first - it's cheaper and healthier. Take a look at Tour magazine's light vs. aero test on a bunch of bikes - the time savings were small overall. 

If someone wants to do tris or time trials, they should buy a time trial bike. That means a bike with TT geometry suited for aero bars. It's almost impossible to get a good aero position on a standard road bike with clip on bars and maintain a good weight distribution. You will also have to reach for the bar shifters every time you want to shift - that alone will result in a loss in time savings.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

stevesbike said:


> There's almost no one who can't get properly fitted on a particular bike model. It may take some work by a fitter, but even companies with some odd geometry can be made to fit fine (e.g., getting long and low on a cervelo S3).


I don't agree. I can think of several examples of people who can't get a bike to fit without resorting to stupid looking stems and saddle set back/forward that, more importantly than looking stupid, screw up the weight distribution intended by the frame designer thus the handling.

Some fat and/or inflexible rider just isn't going to get an aggressive race bike to both fit and handle the way it should.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

rtorres253 said:


> Im 6' tall with a 33' inseam- 185-190Lbs. Currently ride a specialized allez with full Ultegra size 56. 90mm stem with +6 degree rise slammed.


That's a strange fit. To be six feet an have a 90 stem on a 56 bike. Anyhow, do you know if the geometries of both bikes are identical? If they are not then ride characteristics willl be different, but each is certainly different than your current ride. 

Why don't you go to Strictly's bicycles and ride each? Going to be in the 60' through January.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I don't agree. I can think of several examples of people who can't get a bike to fit without resorting to stupid looking stems and saddle set back/forward that, more importantly than looking stupid, screw up the weight distribution intended by the frame designer thus the handling.
> 
> Some fat and/or inflexible rider just isn't going to get an aggressive race bike to both fit and handle the way it should.


well, in the case of the VIAS, the geometry is pretty middle of the road and comes in seven sizes, so it would be hard to find someone who couldn't be fitted. Also, anyone looking at it is unlikely to be someone who doesn't want a fairly aggressive position, since that's part of the point of an aero bike. FWIW, adjusting stack in your example is typically the easiest thing to do - it may not look pretty, but spacers, riser stems etc. provide for a ton of variance in effective stack.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

pedalbiker said:


> If only that's how descending worked.


wait, you mean descending is about skill and being aero??? 

I thought that was a rumor


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Add some disk brakes. That will lighten it up. Lol.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

After reading through everyone's advise and talking to a few friends and girlfriend I have decided to forget about the Vias!!! I'm considering going with the old Venge or the new Tarmac with deep wheels.. I have tested both, felt comfortable in both. Tarmac felt a lot faster and lively specially accelerating and going uphill. The Venge felt like it wanted to go faster and faster on flat and downhill but slowed down uphill and took longer to get up to speed. I'm leaning towards the all arounder.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unless you're doing races that are all climbing, the Venge is the all-rounder. Even if it "feels" slower on climbs. Even in the extreme climbing races I do many of the top racers use aero gear.

But you're not racing so a handfull of seconds doesn't matter. Get whatever bike makes you happiest about riding it. Ignore the opinions here. Many of them are repeating internet rumors or reveal jealousy over someone buying a $12k bike. Get what makes you happy.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Post a pic Rich, show him what he should really buy.
> 
> Oh, nevermind, I see it on page one.


hahahaha... come on, you know I got that in there.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

rtorres253 said:


> After reading through everyone's advise and talking to a few friends and girlfriend I have decided to forget about the Vias!!! I'm considering going with the old Venge or the new Tarmac with deep wheels.. I have tested both, felt comfortable in both. Tarmac felt a lot faster and lively specially accelerating and going uphill. The Venge felt like it wanted to go faster and faster on flat and downhill but slowed down uphill and took longer to get up to speed. I'm leaning towards the all arounder.


I'd say that's a pretty fair assessment. I've ridden the Tarmac and a Scott Addict, and I'd agree that they probably both want to go uphill with a little more pep than my Venge, but i love my Venge at speed and descending.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> I'd say that's a pretty fair assessment. I've ridden the Tarmac and a Scott Addict, and I'd agree that they probably both want to go uphill with a little more pep than my Venge, but i love my Venge at speed and descending.


I agree.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rtorres253 said:


> After reading through everyone's advise and talking to a few friends and girlfriend I have decided to forget about the Vias!!! I'm considering going with the old Venge or the new Tarmac with deep wheels.. I have tested both, felt comfortable in both. Tarmac felt a lot faster and lively specially accelerating and going uphill. The Venge felt like it wanted to go faster and faster on flat and downhill but slowed down uphill and took longer to get up to speed. I'm leaning towards the all arounder.


I think that is a wise move given what it sounds like you are really looking for.


----------



## pbraun (Mar 30, 2002)

*Love it*



MMsRepBike said:


> If you're looking to get laughed at constantly and talked about behind your back, buy it.
> You won't be able to keep up with anyone to hear them anyway.


Ah, jealousy. Gotta love it.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

AlanE said:


> Actually, that is how it works.


Actually, no, there's slightly more to it than that.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

ColaJacket said:


> Actually physics do apply.
> 
> Mass should fall at the same rate in a vacuum. The real world is not a vacuum, so wind resistance compared to mass does make a difference.


Precisely.

And throw a curve or two in there and then we really have some fun.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

The decision has been made! Went with a 2015 S-Works Venge Cavendish edition with the new Roval 64 wheelset, Dura Ace Di2, Aerofly Handlebars, Power Saddle, and Quartz power meter. It's a couple of pounds lighter and around $3K cheaper than then Vias, not to mention it looks sweet. Also determined that a size 54 frame with a 100mm stem was the right fit for me. Thanks everyone for all of your responses! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)

The decision has been made! Went with a 2015 S-Works Venge Cavendish edition with the new Roval 64 wheelset, Dura Ace Di2, Aerofly Handlebars, Power Saddle, and Quartz power meter. It's a couple of pounds lighter and around $3K cheaper than then Vias, not to mention it looks sweet. Also determined that a size 54 frame with a 100mm stem was the right fit for me. Thanks everyone for all of your responses! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Enjoy your procurement!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rtorres253 said:


> The decision has been made! Went with a 2015 S-Works Venge Cavendish edition with the new Roval 64 wheelset, Dura Ace Di2, Aerofly Handlebars, Power Saddle, and Quartz power meter. It's a couple of pounds lighter and around $3K cheaper than then Vias, not to mention it looks sweet. Also determined that a size 54 frame with a 100mm stem was the right fit for me. Thanks everyone for all of your responses! I'll post some pics soon.


That sounds like it could be really nice. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

It is true that people on welfare probably want to look at a different bike. 

On the other hand, would he be better off spending the money on a motor home, a boat, drugs and alcohol, or a couple of stops a day at Starbucks?

I take it that "ugly" is any bike nicer than the one you ride?


Marc said:


> Which is why one of those statements was in a postscript...because how ugly a bike is and the technobabble marketing/lying that gets people to want to blow $12,000USD (more on a bike than many people make in an entire year) on an off-the-shelf bike made in China are two very different things.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Life is short. It's good to see that you have immunity to indoctrination by the disciples of Ludditism.

Enjoy your new bike.


rtorres253 said:


> The decision has been made! Went with a 2015 S-Works Venge Cavendish edition with the new Roval 64 wheelset, Dura Ace Di2, Aerofly Handlebars, Power Saddle, and Quartz power meter. It's a couple of pounds lighter and around $3K cheaper than then Vias, not to mention it looks sweet. Also determined that a size 54 frame with a 100mm stem was the right fit for me. Thanks everyone for all of your responses! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

SwiftSolo said:


> It is true that people on welfare probably want to look at a different bike.
> 
> On the other hand, would he be better off spending the money on a motor home, a boat, drugs and alcohol, or a couple of stops a day at Starbucks?
> 
> I take it that "ugly" is any bike nicer than the one you ride?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

SauronHimself said:


> Another bike to buy if you want aero, good looks, and a good climbing contender is a Scott Foil.


Amen brother.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

OP, you can hang on to 20+mph paces as a regular ride? Aero will improve with speed. At significantly less of a pace than that aero is coming close to irrelevant. Just worry about weight. Well, just worry about your conditioning... But next to that, weight is king unless you kill avg pace. If you have like a zillion $ to spend why look at at a bike that weighs more than 15 lbs? For less than 1/4 of that price tag I am riding a bike that weight and (nearly) equally as aero (Scott Foil). Don't let me discourage your pissing money off a roof top... You are a Clyde so working on your own weight is the best start. But with no realistic budget, get a 15lb. bike. If you are getting dropped, you will still be dropped... But at least you will have no equiptment issues to blame.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> That sounds like it could be really nice. Looking forward to the pics.


This is S-Work Venge Cavandish (with Zipp wheels).


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

rtorres253 said:


> The decision has been made! Went with a 2015 S-Works Venge Cavendish edition with the new Roval 64 wheelset, Dura Ace Di2, Aerofly Handlebars, Power Saddle, and Quartz power meter. It's a couple of pounds lighter and around $3K cheaper than then Vias, not to mention it looks sweet. Also determined that a size 54 frame with a 100mm stem was the right fit for me. Thanks everyone for all of your responses! I'll post some pics soon.


If that's what you like, then great. 

BTW, Mark Cavandish is known for his sprinting abilities. As for the climbing, Chris Froome is the guy. Just saying...


----------



## rtorres253 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rtorres253 said:


> View attachment 311334
> View attachment 311335
> View attachment 311336
> View attachment 311337
> View attachment 311338


Very Nice!!!!!! Man, that thing KILLS the VIAS in looks. Nice job, enjoy the ride.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

That is a GREAT looking bike!!! Enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Perfect timing!
Let us know how it rides.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

bvber said:


> If that's what you like, then great.
> 
> BTW, Mark Cavandish is known for his sprinting abilities. As for the climbing, Chris Froome is the guy. Just saying...


So you're saying he should have gotten a Pinarello Dogma?

GH


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

ColaJacket said:


> So you're saying he should have gotten a Pinarello Dogma?
> 
> GH


Maybe... :crazy:


----------

